# Cheetah likes to be on bare skin, Ha!



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

My little lovely tabby brown Cheetah likes to lay on bare skin, especially mine.

I found it out one time when he was meowing at the bathroom door. Listening to his cute cries, I ended up opening the door for him. He looked at me and jumped on my laps and sat down. It was really weird that he sat on my laps at this special time.

One morning, when I was still in bed, I kicked off my blanket and Cheetah immedicately put his head on my lap (I was wearing shorts) and slept.

One time, Cheetah found out my brother was taking a nap toplessly, he laid down on his back for a nap too.

Any of your cats like to lay on bare skin?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sully is like this. I don't know if its the bare skin thing or that I just smell good but he LOVES to be held when I just get out of the shower. He barely waits for me to dry off first! Silly boy!.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, Monty like to lie on my face at 3 am. So far, I have managed to wake up before I'm dead.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Xanti said:


> Yes, Monty like to lie on my face at 3 am. So far, I have managed to wake up before I'm dead.


Haha, right on! Cheetah loves to sleep on my face/neck when he was younger. I just could not figure out the "bare skin" part.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo likes to knead my arm at night before she goes to sleep, but it has to be bare skin. Which is fine except when it's cold. Then I have to pull my nightie down a bit so she can get at my cold bare skin. Spoiled much?


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

no kenji is not a lap cat or bare skin cat but he is a sleep on my pillow cat when I'm sleeping on it also.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

marie73, No totally not spoiled, that is the way it should be. :cool
Sometimes I voluntarily lift up my skirt, he takes of his top to "seduce" Cheetah.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Interestingly, I have a cat that is the opposite. She will NOT sit on bare skin but is ok if we are clothed or covered with a blanket. She thinks our skin is icky!


----------

